# When u rate less than 5, how do you explain?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

It gives me options and one is other. Doesn’t allow me to explain. So I called support and got an email and replied. You know how much trouble that is?


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Are you talking about a driver rating *for pax*? Are they requiring an explanation now if WE rate lower than 5?

If no options match and "Other" doesn't let you explain, I'd just hit Other and be done with it. Let them wonder about it, and move on.


----------



## MPG-Unit (Dec 30, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> It gives me options and one is other. Doesn't allow me to explain. So I called support and got an email and replied. You know how much trouble that is?


I try to do the compliment sandwich where I first highlight and compliment what they did right, a criticism and then another compliment.

I also try to be as detail oriented as possible when rating my adventure partners less than 5 stars to help them improve and be better ride-share companions in the future.

For example instead of just saying "the passenger argued about the GPS given directions" I would expand and say "the passenger argued about the Global Positioning System given directions".

Hope this helps!


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

I reported one pax for rudeness with the explanation of "backseat driver". Uber Support didn't know what a "backseat driver" is.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

MPG-Unit said:


> I try to do the compliment sandwich where I first highlight and compliment what they did right, a criticism and then another compliment.
> 
> I also try to be as detail oriented as possible when rating my adventure partners less than 5 stars to help them improve and be better ride-share companions in the future.
> 
> ...


U can compliment Uber passenger?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

They don't have an option for Bad Smell.

And since most of my complaints are for Bad smells or Wait time (which they won't change) it seems pointless to give a reason to Uber.


----------



## MPG-Unit (Dec 30, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> U can compliment Uber passenger?


Ya, but I try to limit to just a few paragraphs as it tends to eat up about 15-20 minutes between each pax. The hard part is going offline to write it up before another ride comes in


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

MPG-Unit said:


> Ya, but I try to limit to just a few paragraphs as it tends to eat up about 15-20 minutes between each pax. The hard part is going offline to write it up before another ride comes in


Where can u add the compliment?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> Where can u add the compliment?


Dude you're being trolled. Read MPG-Unit 's other recent posts and you'll get it. He likes to be silly.


----------



## Awesomeness101 (Jul 19, 2017)

I don't explain, I just rate low


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Fargle said:


> I reported one pax for rudeness with the explanation of "backseat driver". Uber Support didn't know what a "backseat driver" is.


I reported a rider today for rudeness and explained "DO NOT match me, or any other Uber driver with this pax again."
That's all they needed to know.


----------



## MPG-Unit (Dec 30, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> Where can u add the compliment?


Thanks for the kind words!

You just add it in the "Comment" box after rating


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> It gives me options and one is other. Doesn't allow me to explain. So I called support and got an email and replied. You know how much trouble that is?


Passenger and driver here. One driver stopped on the highway to mess with GPS and at a blind on ramp at that! In the shoulder but I felt like that was enough to warrant a one star because of how unsafe it was. Other than that the only other driver I have rated below five stars was a driver who's car smelled like smoke (My eyes get irritated) and rated 4 stars with a cleanliness comment for feedback.

Other than that all my drivers have been great.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Mista T said:


> They don't have an option for Bad Smell.
> 
> And since most of my complaints are for Bad smells or Wait time (which they won't change) it seems pointless to give a reason to Uber.


There's "cleanliness" which i choose if someone stinks.

Take a shower, people!


----------

